# Humminbird Helix 7 won't power on



## imadawg22 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, hoping to avoid the $230 repair fee for my head unit so I thought I'd reach out on here. I was using it last week and it fell into some water in the boat while we were in our cabin. It was windy and the boat was getting thrown around. I managed to shake the water out of it. Later on that day when I went to use it, it immediately powered on when I connected it to the battery (usually I have to hold the power button to turn it on) appeared to try going through the boot up process...and then shut off. I haven't had any sign of power to it since. 

I took the screws out of it and let it dry for a few days. Reassembled it and still no good. Does anyone know what to look for that may have gone bad?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds like you may have fried something in the unit.


----------



## nipididee (Jul 25, 2021)

Is there an inline fuse?


----------



## wetlander (Jul 12, 2012)

The specs for my helix says submersible to 1 meter for 30 minutes, so there is some protection from water. Not sure how that translates to your situation. What I found peculiar with mine is I have everything on 1 battery. When I start my motor (20 hp) it draws enough voltage to shut down my sounder. I can't restart it unless I disconnect it from the battery, reconnect it.


----------



## imadawg22 (Jun 8, 2012)

There is an inline fuse, but it's not (or doesn't appear to be) one that can open. I had another cable that did not have an inline fuse and tried that as well to no avail. 

I think it was under water for a few hours as we had to wait out the storm. Ugh, what a costly mistake


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

wetlander said:


> The specs for my helix says submersible to 1 meter for 30 minutes, so there is some protection from water. Not sure how that translates to your situation. What I found peculiar with mine is I have everything on 1 battery. When I start my motor (20 hp) it draws enough voltage to shut down my sounder. I can't restart it unless I disconnect it from the battery, reconnect it.


Going through the same issue now.... not going to hijack the thread so pm me and I can tell you what I've done to so far to eliminate that issue.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## nipididee (Jul 25, 2021)

imadawg22 said:


> There is an inline fuse, but it's not (or doesn't appear to be) one that can open. I had another cable that did not have an inline fuse and tried that as well to no avail.
> 
> I think it was under water for a few hours as we had to wait out the storm. Ugh, what a costly mistake


Sorry. Couldnt be an easy fix. Thats about my luck too sometimes.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

The best way to fix voltage drop issues at starting is to wire direct to battery with 10 gauge wire for anyone that has a graph that shuts off when starting main engine


----------

